# Landlord being a Jerk



## D-redge (May 26, 2014)

Hello All,

Just a quick question. We have been living and renting in Northern Italy for two years. We have to terminate our rental agreement because of family needs so we sent the registered letter, etc. to the landlord. However, this occured three days after the 6th month mark. Part of this was because circumstances developed on a weekend and we couldn't get ourselves organised and to the correct offices on time. The landlord sent us a letter back saying we cannot terminate our contract because we were three days late in telling him. I will preface by saying this guy has been a complete jerk for the past two years (e.g., not fixing holes in the roof, replacing a rusted mattress, broken and useless washing machine, mold between the walls that has rendered rooms useless.)

At this point, we think he is totally going to screw us and as much as this goes against my character, we want to skip out on paying the last three months of rent because he is clearly not going to give our deposit back. Especially, since he knows we are leaving the country.

What could possibly happen in this scenario? Any advice, suggestions? 

Thank you!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

What type of contract do you have?

If it is a 4+4, my understanding is that you can cancel only by giving a full six months notice. If your notice arrived three days late, you will just have to remain (actually, pay for) for an additional month beyond your original planned departure.


----------



## D-redge (May 26, 2014)

Thanks. I understand that part, but I am curious what typically happens when tenants don't pay their last three months rent because the landlord has their deposit? In Italy, that is. Just to let everyone know, this guy let a hole in our roof leak into the apartment for three months without doing anything about it... it was above our bed in one room and the couch in the other. Many unpleasant nights gathering rain in buckes He didn't care in the least, even though the water entering was ruining his property.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

In theory he could sue.

You SHOULD talk to one of the renters associations. Some of the things you mention make is sound like the property might not be habitable. The associations I think tend to have lawyers on staff but at the very least they could give you an accurate run down on your potential issues


----------

